# 1st time bridge fisherman question



## tattooedfisherman (May 28, 2010)

Hello guys,

Just found this forum and it looks like alot of knowlegable guys on Here. I was going to try my hand at bridge fishing from the 3 mile fishing bridge and had a few question. First, what size rod and line is generally used? What type of rig should I use? What type of bait should I use. From reading other posts it sounds like a variety of fish are caught so I would think a general set up would be the way to go. Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd skip 3mile bridge, its over priced and not much action. Take any rod down to pensacola beach pier pick up a gotcha lure or sabiki from the bait shop(the same place that takes your money to get on the pier) and go catch some ladyfish and hard tail maybe even amackerel. You most likely catch some fish and get a sense for what works and if you like it or not. As far as live bait, I've seen people use cigar minnows and menhaden maybe somebody else could chime in, I've not used it at all on the pier.


----------

